# blue lagoon this sat by miami internatinal airport



## raulito9506

any body whant to go to blue lagoon lake this sat, its by miami internatinal airport???? ill be there


----------



## paint it black

> any body whant to go to blue lagoon lake this sat, its by miami internatinal airport???? ill be there



I live right down the street.
I'd love to go, but my skiff isn't ready yet.


----------



## OffShoreSkiff

Can you put any boat in there? 17' Skiff?


----------



## paint it black

> Can you put any boat in there? 17' Skiff?



yeah.
People launch big open fisherman offshore rigs in there.
Depends the height of the boat.
Some of the bridges are low, and not all boats fit under.


----------



## iMacattack

I hear those jetski's will hit a top water...


----------



## Brett

> I hear a topwater can hit those jetski's...


fixed it for ya....


----------



## Charlie

> I hear a topwater can hit those jetski's...
> 
> 
> 
> fixed it for ya....
Click to expand...

 Lol, so true. Sometimes I feel like mounting a water cannon on my bow for those pesky jetskis.


----------



## paint it black

That's why when I saw this shirt at The Fly Shop of Miami I had to buy it.

It's a J. Martinez design.










If you can't see what it is, it's a poling skiff chasing a jet ski.
There's a guy on the front deck of the poling skiff trying to joust the jet skier with the push pole.
And it says 100 pts. with an arrow pointing at the jet skier. lol


----------



## MATT

You Gotta get some more of those shirts and sell them on here...I will take XXL


----------



## paint it black

If anyone does make it out to the Blue Lagoon, make sure to follow the manatee zone laws.
FWC has been hiding out in a SilverKing skiff in the lake with a radar catching people for speeding in the main lake.
It's a long idle out to the canal, but well worth it.

And they're smart, they no longer park the FWC truck at the park by the ramp.
It was a joy to see Jet Skiers being ticketed in the lake! ;D


----------



## iMacattack

> FWC has been hiding out in a SilverKing skiff in the lake with a radar catching people for speeding in the main lake.
> 
> And they're smart, they no longer park the FWC truck at the park by the ramp.
> It was a joy to see Jet Skiers being ticketed in the lake!  ;D


Awesome!


----------

